# (eBay) Verkaufe PC GAMES Ausgaben in formschöner Klappkiste.



## Albatrosser (2. März 2011)

*(eBay) Verkaufe PC GAMES Ausgaben in formschöner Klappkiste.*

Hi,

leider geht mir in meiner Butze der Platz aus, deshalb verkaufe ich (m)eine unvollständige Sammlung von PC GAMES Ausgaben, die teilweise bis ins alte Millennium zurückreichen und mitunter sogar so aussehen!

Ich hab das Angebot schon bei eBay eingestellt gehabt, als mir einfiel, dass ich hier wohl eher auf Interesse stoßen werde (wenn überhaupt).

Also, alles Wesentliche steht schon im Anzeigentext, und im Prinzip ist es wirklich nur die Frage ob sich jemand der Zeitschriften annimmt, oder ob sie in den Altpapiercontainer wandern.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160553787597&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCAE:1123

Ich danke euch im Voraus für eventuell vorhandenes Interesse!

M.f.G.,

Til


----------

